# baby turtle food



## craig.a.c (Mar 8, 2006)

I am thinking of getting a young turtle and was wondering what to feed them at at a very young age? Any help would be much appreciated.

Craig.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 8, 2006)

I think I used to feed mine 1/4 of a turtle food block (the frozen sort)


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 8, 2006)

Whats in it? I haven't heard of it around here.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 8, 2006)

Umm, I'm not sure if it's just an SA thing, but most fish shops here sell it. It's a punch-pack or little square blocks that had meats, vegies and vitamins in it. I will try and find out what brand it is and let you know if you can get it in NSW


----------



## JasonL (Mar 8, 2006)

without doubt, the best food for baby turtles is shrimp. Finding them in good supplies can be a little seasonal with spring / early summer being the best time to net them in huge amounts as they tend to bury in the mud when it gets cold.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 8, 2006)

its made by a company called FIsh Fuel Co. And they tell me they do supply to NSW. I think it's a blue pack for memory, just ring around a few aquarium stores


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes you can get it in any pet shop / aquarium in NSW.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 8, 2006)

mine also used to eat mealworms, but only as a treat, because they are really fatty and hard to digest. But I had my turt for years and years, and it survived fine off those blocks. I think I used to feed it some fruit and vegies as well, but you can only try!


----------



## JasonL (Mar 8, 2006)

Must of been a short neck nina?


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 8, 2006)

yea it was


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 8, 2006)

I fed mine Juvenile turtle pellets. I only have one left at home but he is still eating them and is now 12 months old. Just 4 a day. And doing fine. Prob available at all our sponsors


----------



## zulu (Mar 8, 2006)

*re baby*

Mine wouldnt eat shop turtle food but has grown up from a hatchy on garden worms,juvy longnecks just love garen worms that wriggle and they are full of minerals and FREE YIPPEE!! ,gambusia (mosquito fish)are great if you can get them,


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 8, 2006)

I would steer clear of the frozen cube food, unless you make your own. Lots a yummy raw seafood (soaked in fresh water for at least 2 hours) whitebait and prawns are a fav of my turts and lobster for chrissy  Yabbies, insects, water snails and worms are good although some prefer not to use live due to parasitic exchange. Most long necks wont touch vegetable matter but the shorties will.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 8, 2006)

How long after they hatch will they go without food. 
You can still see where the umbilical cord was attached on the bellies of the ones I'm looking at.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 8, 2006)

craig.a.c said:


> How long after they hatch will they go without food.
> You can still see where the umbilical cord was attached on the bellies of the ones I'm looking at.



Their yolk store will last at best 5 days after which they should be fed every day for their first year, but not too much so as to promote their carapace to "pyramid".


----------



## junglemad (Mar 8, 2006)

i fed mine on live food mainly gambusia, worms and pond snails. I also used to feed them chopped liver dipped in calcium powder, peas and floating cichlid pellets when i couldn't get live.


----------



## ihaveherps (Mar 8, 2006)

i dont know about turtles, but when i had fish i found that if you go to a seafood store you can purchase "krill" aka baby prawns and they are extremely cheap, about an A4 page size by 8-10mm for $5. Seemed to be nutricious, but as i say that was for fish, probably have to defrost them in fresh water and let them sit for a while or something. Anyway best of luck!!


----------

